# Avenant au contrat



## Missunivers (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour je vais effectué un avenant pour un enfant qui rentre à l école, je n arrive pas à effectuer la mensualisation. Le vendredi 2 je l aurai 5h puis du 5 septembre il viendra 6h par jour sans mercredi jusqu au 6 octobre, le 7 que 5 h puis ensuite y viendra jusqu en décembre 10h par semaine sans les vacances, puis se sera fini si quelqu'un peut m aider merci


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Août 2022)

Et bien perso je refuse l'avenant car je perds sur le calcul pôle emploi et en plus le PE se permet de partir sur un coup je l'ai un coup je l'ai pas du n'importe quoi qu'il fasse quelque chose de régulier pour si peu de temps que vous l'ayez ou pas à vous de voir !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Août 2022)

Re. ou faites comme moi refusez de baisser les heures le contrat reste en l'état surtout que c'est juste pour 4 mois si je comprends bien ? donc je ne veux pas être perdante par la suite pur mes ARE si je ne retrouve pas de contrat intéressant dans l'immédiat ! mes PE n'avaient rien changé car j'ai été ferme suite à leur demande ...


----------



## Missunivers (3 Août 2022)

Le parent veut arrêter en décembre, elle aurait voulu faire 4 après midi jusqu à décembre mais vu que j ai un nouveau contrat qui commence en octobre je pourrais pas lui prendre 4 mais que 2 après-midi 😬


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Août 2022)

Et bien si vous êtes OK car pas le choix car reprise d'un contrat et bien vous prenez un calendrier et cochez le nombre de semaines X Y Z etc ... et que l'enfant soit là ou pas pas de déduction (bien le noter sur l'avenant) et vous partez sur votre mensualisation telle que trouvée ... mais perso je le refuse ! à vous de voir surtout si vous ne faites pas marcher pôle emploi !!!


----------

